# No pay stubs



## boat (May 17, 2014)

Hello guys- I have another question that seems to only follow expats. My accountant is asking for my pay stubs, or end of the year pay voucher from the company I work for. Thing is the company I work is not that sophisticated. We are lucky whey they manage to pay us, let alone give us pay stubs. So what I have are bank deposits in random amounts to my NZ account. I gave her the amount we make on a monthly basis and she is not sure what to do. What do other people do in this situation? 

Boat


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

boat said:


> Hello guys- I have another question that seems to only follow expats.


Only _US citizen_ expats. Except for Eritrea, expats from other countries don't have this issue.

My take on it would be that your accountant will simply have to believe you on this one. If you were doing your tax return yourself, you wouldn't need to agonise over missing payslips. And the IRS won't expect a W2 or equivalent from foreign countries; all they too can do is believe what you tell them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically what JustLurking said. OTOH, I just happen to be an accountant by trade and I understand that your tax person needs something to validate your claims of what you have been paid. 

Some possibilities are:
Your bank statements with your pay entries highlighted. (Would actually help if you would indicate the source of all deposits to your account. The accountant can then determine which are income and which are something else.)

Any sort of validation of how you are paid. Time sheets, or vouchers you turn in requesting payment, for example. 

How do you check to see that you've been paid every month? How would you know if you hadn't been paid, or had been paid late? That's probably the document your accountant needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am an Accountant also, and I agree with Bev. You likely have some sort of documentation, otherwise you would not have a way to know whether you have been paid the proper amount. 

Your Accountant may be quite satisfied with highlighted bank statements, but will probably also advise you to keep your other documentation as backup in case of questions. I tell people that an inexpensive scanner and a free Dropbox account is a good way to archive these things.


----------

